# Grease Filled Cable



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Icky-pick gel is hard to get out of clothing, your best bet is to use coveralls before working with it. It is made to stay and not get washed away, good stuff for the cable, bad for the installer.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

They make a cleaner for it, I just don't recall the name, there's also hydrosol.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Icky-pick gel is hard to get out of clothing, your best bet is to use coveralls before working with it. It is made to stay and not get washed away, good stuff for the cable, bad for the installer.


Yeah I didn't take any coveralls because it was raining and they just get sodden with water and we had assumed there would be kellum grips, 90 degree wheel frames, and a tugger up there like we were told, haha.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had half decent luck scrubbing GoJo into greasy stains in clothing then washing them. If you've already washed and dried it, it's probably there to stay.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Use this...

http://www.lpslabs.com/product_pg/degreasers_pg/DGel.html


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

At one point, far in our history, gasoline or naptha were just the trick for getting grease out of cover alls or work clothes. While it still works quite well, to be blunt, don't do it. There are plenty of other less cancer causing and less flammable ways.

Liquid dish soap for example.

Rub it into the effected areas before washing.

I do it with anything with grease or oil stains, rub it into the spots of grease or oil, and toss it in the hamper, if it gets washed 24 hours later or a week later, still works fine almost every time.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

I had the same thing happen with wire lube too, can't remember the name of it, but it was common and nasty as hell. Not only were the clothes ruined but so were my hands. They were black, and I don't know if the combination of that lube and GoJo made it happen, but I was peeling back skin to the point they were bleeding


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

chrisfnl said:


> At one point, far in our history, gasoline or naptha were just the trick for getting grease out of cover alls or work clothes. While it still works quite well, to be blunt, don't do it. There are plenty of other less cancer causing and less flammable ways.
> 
> Liquid dish soap for example.
> 
> ...


That D'Gel from LPS Labs (mentioned by Ty Wrapp) is 80-90% Light Petroleum Distillates.

D'Gel MSDS


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

if you can get it, KRUD KUTTER takes a whole lot of stuff out and isnt too harsh


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Throw Out Clothes and Replace at Thrift Store .





Pete


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

pete87 said:


> Throw Out Clothes and Replace at Thrift Store .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree :laughing:
if i remember right that gel is a silica type gel and its very hard to clean up.
we use a cleanser at work called knuckle under
it works good on the hands but clothing is a different matter all together
heres the website
http://www.betco.com/SkinCare/Pages/Winning Hands and Knuckle Under.aspx?ProdDispGrp=229


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

Who cares. They're work shorts, they're made to get dirty.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok chewy, it's been over a year, how did it all work out?


----------

